# white pimple but I don't think Ich? pics included



## Blackmoons (Oct 27, 2010)

I need your expertise once again.

My oranda has what appears to be a whitehead pimple thats in the process of being squeezed (sorry for the gross visual). It is not ON the fish but seems to be protruding from under the scales. It is just the one spot and I noticed it a few days ago and it has gotten no better or worse and no other spots have cropped up. 

I am having trouble diagnosing it as anytime you seach "white bump" and goldfish together you get Ich. And this simply doesn't look like ich to me.

Any ideas? And more importantly, how do I treat it?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

very interesting! My goldfish had a white spot on it that was different from yours. It is growing into a tumor. 
Yours is not the same nor is it ick. As you say it is like a squeezed pimple. Can you catch the fish and feel it?
May be it is a parasite of some sort?? 
Hopefully someone else will have ideas.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forums/f12/white-like-bump-pimple-on-goldfish-185789.html

found this for you. Seems to be a parasite of some sort. Other web sites suggest it could be fungus. Seems that once it came out/off there was a red wound.
Check it out.


----------



## Blackmoons (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks!! I'm also so glad to know I'm not crazy! I'm so tempted to grab the fish and pukk whatever it is out with tweezers... But of course I don't want to make things wors . The fish is acting totally normal. Did a water change yesterday. In that post someone treated with melafix I think they said.... What do you think? Wait and see or try something? At the moment it is the only fish in the tank (56gal)


----------



## Blackmoons (Oct 27, 2010)

It's gone! No evidence it was there at all. No red spot even. I will keep you posted if it comes back... So weird!!!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Okay, good!


----------



## Blackmoons (Oct 27, 2010)

UGH! Well I have seen no return of the white spot when I checked each day but suddenly this morning my fish was laying on the bottom of the tank and has signs of black smudge. Something is clearly going on. Checked the water levels and all looks good. My first thought was ammonia burn... but nope. 

There must be some internal parasite happening here. I began dosing the tank with the only meds I had on hand, Tetra® Aquarium Lifeguard Halo Shield All-In-One-Treatment.

Here's hoping I can just knock out whatever the heck is going on here before I loose my fish. 

I guess I should have just started treatment when I saw the white thing in the first place :-(


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

well crap!! Sorry to hear that. try going back to the posts I sent you and see if there is any help there.


----------

